# Anyone there working in NZ having Australian PR?



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,

Anyone there working in NZ having Australian PR? preferably from ICT Business Analyst domain..please share your experiences...

Thanks


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Bringing it up in the forum threads...


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

Sorry my dear but I don't think there are many people that this applies to.

Just a friendly word of advice. You're not supposed to bump threads if you get no response as it is considered to be bad manners 
as per http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ne...lver-fern-visa-opening-2011-a.html#post441891

Perhaps this should be clarified in the forum rules to avoid future embarassment.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, Thanks for the advice but I don't take it as an embarrassment. I thought of it as an alternative to starting another new thread which would have got considered as a 'duplicate thread' and (may be) against the forum rules. The idea was to bring it to notice of those folks who may have joined later than when this thread was originally posted or those who did not read the thread earlier. 

In case of any issues, I would request moderators to please delete the thread altogether.

Thanks


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

IMO it was worth a try, someone may see it and be able to help you out.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

karan_2891 said:


> Well, Thanks for the advice but I don't take it as an embarrassment. I thought of it as an alternative to starting another new thread which would have got considered as a 'duplicate thread' and (may be) against the forum rules. The idea was to bring it to notice of those folks who may have joined later than when this thread was originally posted or those who did not read the thread earlier.
> 
> In case of any issues, I would request moderators to please delete the thread altogether.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Karan. No issue. But I'm afraid it does look as there's currently no-one out there on this forum with a similar experience. I can't see that you'd have a problem working here on an Aussie visa though. The other way round - we can't do.


----------



## sundari127 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Karan

I hold an Aus PR and working in Nz .

PM me if you need any details


----------

